# Dry joints from anavar?



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Have recently started a course of anavar and am on day 16 so far

When am bending my legs they feel more stiff and can hear them cracking everytime you bend the bone even ma elbows seem a little bit more stiff?

Would var do this, I remember aus/empireboy one of them talking about they suspect var to be underdosed winny?

Could my var be dodgy?

and what are ways to cure this


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

theres a chance it could be winny mate. i never had this on var


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Defo sounds like winny!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

anno just done more searching and its all related to winny, how could I tell if my stuffs winny?


----------



## BigTonle (Dec 30, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> anno just done more searching and its all related to winny, how could I tell if my stuffs winny?


read the label


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Rq355 said:


> anno just done more searching and its all related to winny, how could I tell if my stuffs winny?


think u just have.

var shouldnt dry your joints out.

this is why im never keen on using var now a days. Its over priced and a good chance it could be either Tbol or Winny.

which brand of var are you using?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> think u just have.
> 
> var should dry your joints out.
> 
> ...


var should or shouldnt dry your joints out?

its pro chem


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

as well from my source theres not much difference in price between winny and var?

And could it be down to doing heavy heavy squats?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Rq355 said:


> var should or shouldnt dry your joints out?
> 
> its pro chem


shouldnt

was typing too quick ha.

the last var i used was PC 50mg Var and i didnt rate it at all, it was then i decided not to bother with var again, or for a very long time ha.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> shouldnt
> 
> was typing too quick ha.
> 
> the last var i used was PC 50mg Var and i didnt rate it at all, it was then i decided not to bother with var again, or for a very long time ha.


a was thinking that

What would be good to take to counter this?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> var should or shouldnt dry your joints out?
> 
> its pro chem


I knew it would be!!

I got gyno from PC Var! How this is even possible i dont know, but if you want my advice....I would stay away from any UGL offering var at similar prices to winny.

Not having a dig a PC in particular as a lot of UGL's price their var similar to winny, which makes no sense at all


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

anno from everything on here vars meant to be quite dear in comparison to winny

thing is my mates just done a cycle of var hes had no gyno or dry joints

Ill be upping my water intake cause its quite shady the now lol

and throw in some cod liver oil tabs I have see if it helps


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> anno from everything on here vars meant to be quite dear in comparison to winny
> 
> thing is my mates just done a cycle of var hes had no gyno or dry joints
> 
> ...


I have also ran winny with no dry joints, so its all down to the individual i think


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ill see how a fare in the next few weeks am not going so heavy on squats

Could be that recently a started doing half squats every week to add more weight and maybe I jumped into it too quick


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> Ill see how a fare in the next few weeks am not going so heavy on squats
> 
> Could be that recently a started doing half squats every week to add more weight and maybe I jumped into it too quick


I would still say winny!! lol


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> Ill see how a fare in the next few weeks am not going so heavy on squats
> 
> Could be that recently a started doing half squats every week to add* more weight and maybe I jumped into it too quick*


that could be a possibility that your muscle strenght has shot up and your tendons and ligaments are playing "catch up"

Get some fish oils, glucosamine, cissus etc


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> shouldnt
> 
> was typing too quick ha.
> 
> the last var i used was PC 50mg Var and i didnt rate it at all, it was then i decided not to bother with var again, or for a very long time ha.


x2

I won't use Var again from *any* lab, it may possibly even be a Winny/tbol mix


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

hi guys, i started last thursday, so 6 days ago. not felt anything as yet, but i feel like i've got a massive sweat on if i even walk up the stairs! when i go to the gym i get a 'grrr' feeling lol and random body sweats.

they are pro chem, small round yellow tabs

sound ok?


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

I have terrible trouble with my joints on winny these day's but have no trouble whatsoever with var. as others say, sounds like winny mate :-(


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

agreed UGL var in my experience is terrible

I got gyno from some UGL var and I never get gyno from anything?!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I have suspected my Var is Winny due to what people have said (Med-Tech Solutions) on a few forums, and I already knew about Winny joints so maybe I am paying more attention to my aching hinges because of my suspicion...

It's a difficult one, go with a UGL, you might get Winny or TBOL. Go with a pharma company and you might just get duds or poison!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

rectus said:


> I have suspected my Var is Winny due to what people have said (Med-Tech Solutions) on a few forums, and I already knew about Winny joints so maybe I am paying more attention to my aching hinges because of my suspicion...
> 
> It's a difficult one, go with a UGL, you might get Winny or TBOL. Go with a pharma company and you might just get duds or poison!


I doubt its even Tbol! As that is also expensive as a raw


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Slight of hand said:


> x2
> 
> I won't use Var again from *any* lab, it may possibly even be a Winny/tbol mix


That's my thinking. Var is so expensive and hard to get hold of that I'm very dubious about all var..


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

dry joint = winstrol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Slight of hand said:


> x2
> 
> I won't use Var again from *any* lab, it may possibly even be a Winny/tbol mix


are when people say they used var and got gyno, expensive aas like primo and var i would rather buy from china raw powder than pay for the ugl, you just dont no what your getting, the cheaper gear test,dbol deca etc isnt going to be 'faked' with something else realy


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

well first am getting bad back pumps just standing with my lower back tensed and the pump will come along with other pumps after working out

dry joints is only now... and no gyno but then again its early days

also ma mates done the same except he got it from his source and he didnt report any joint pains?

I have gained a bit of strength just over the course of working out due t o switching from high reps to low reps and more weight but back down to higher reps with moderate/heavy weights


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

I am taking cod liver oils is this enough for dry joints or should I take some

Glucosamine and chorditon (a think that's how you spell it) as well?

Also depending on how shut down I a

Had bloods done before and getting bloods done a week before I end cycle

Should I keep my pct as 50mg Clomid for 3 weeks even if I suspect my gear is Winnie

Bear in mind I am running this for60 days at 100mg


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

right come on guys and girls dont be shy to give some input :thumb:


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

i'll reccomend you 3 joint supplements you could try stacking either universal nutrition animal flex or allmax allflex with usp labs super cissus

theses are by far the best joint supps iv used , they would be more effective than omega 3 and glucosime , although i still reccomend taking omega 3 aswell

question ##

do you always go balls to floor on your squats , while this is the best method for leg development , if your knees are constantly going past the line of your ankles , its inevitable some knee problems will occur , i just do down as far as possible without letting my knees pass my ankle's

maybe you should adopt this method (see if it makes any difference)especially when cycleing winny ...... i mean anavar 

HTH


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

AL_KILLIYA said:


> i'll reccomend you 3 joint supplements you could try stacking either universal nutrition animal flex or allmax allflex with usp labs super cissus
> 
> theses are by far the best joint supps iv used , they would be more effective than omega 3 and glucosime , although i still reccomend taking omega 3 aswell
> 
> ...


Before I didnt go as deep but now am going as deep as possible which is like a few inches off the floor thats how a thought it could be squat related as I changed the depth and more heavier weight as well

So I shouldnt go as deeep with squats? that does sound like a probable cause

where can I get them cheap and should a use 1 or all 3


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

google -- Allmax Nutrition Advanced AllFlex 60 Capsules ebay

and vitabolics -ebay --highly reccomended by me has always been free next day delivery cheapest supplements on the net for certain brands including usp labs and universal nutrition

if you can only afford one go with either animal flex or allflex , i reccomend stacking with cissus on aas tho as it helps with tendons which are under more pressure where muscles may be getting stronger tendons might not be


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

How good would u say cissus is guys? Never used it myself...

oh and I ran 50mg per day of winny injectable within 5 days my joints were screaming - had to stop. Will never run it again.....


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

i rate it

stacked animal flex, allmax and super cissus when recovering from Achilles tendentiousness /slight rupture and made a full recovery in conjunction with thermoband extensive strengthening stretching used it on its own first and saw good reults when stacked the 3 , bang !! worked a treat


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

im started a var cycle next week

got ROHM var , it had better not be winny , flexabilty is massive for me


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> I am taking cod liver oils is this enough for dry joints or should I take some
> 
> Glucosamine and chorditon (a think that's how you spell it) as well?
> 
> ...


anyone on the pct?


----------



## kelvinseal (Nov 4, 2008)

im taking PC var, and got dry joints as well. Also no where near the pump i used to get on it before grrrrrrrr


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

i reckon it must must be winny then eh


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

If it was genuine Var then you'd cry at the price.

Makes me laugh when people run 100mg var courses. If it was legit they'd be bankrupt.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

most likely is winnie cause my joints are really drying up

Now their getting worse and to the point I dont want to do some exercises incase I snap some sh1t up

someone already mentioned something for dry joints

but I need something thats really fast acting is there anything anyone can recommend?


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

those 3 supps are the best i know mate , they will help

dont know if anyone else else has any outher suggestions , theres no quick fix i dont think

they do take about 2 weeks to really work though i found , havnt really got any outher suggestions im afraid , get a good 1000mg omega 3 down your neck aswell


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

am taking cod liver oil instead of omega 3

a eat a lot of fish as well daily

and am trying to look into something that will act quicker than that because all have to cut workouts due to the pain and the risk of injury


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> am taking cod liver oil instead of omega 3
> 
> a eat a lot of fish as well daily
> 
> and am trying to look into something that will act quicker than that because all have to cut workouts due to the pain and the risk of injury


I would personally sack off cod liver oil mate and stick with the omega 3.

http://www.nutritional-supplement-truths.com/difference-between-fish-oil-and-cod-liver-oil.html


----------



## Hit_the_weightS (Jan 26, 2012)

I take 3000mg krill oil

2000mg flaxseed oil

Forged joint repair and have been for years and my prochem var is making my joints feel like an Arabs sandal mate.

Stop the prochem "var" and your joints will be fine lol

Prochem var is not anavar no doubt.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> think u just have.
> 
> var shouldnt dry your joints out.
> 
> ...


200% agree

after all if you buy the raw powders, anavar is 4x more expensive than winny! yet UGL sell them at same or £5-£10 price diff.... which is IMPOSSIBLE.. they are not that generous to subsidise your anavar..

Anavar NEVER causes sore joints.. winny OFTEN does..

nuff said..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Rq355 said:


> most likely is winnie cause my joints are really drying up
> 
> Now their getting worse and to the point I dont want to do some exercises incase I snap some sh1t up
> 
> ...


deca and winny are a lovely combo.. no joint issues.. seriously...


----------



## BigAd (Jan 29, 2012)

**NO PRICE DISCUSSION**


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

real anavar is expensive when its 2mg tabs.. no one could afford 50mg/tabs.. LOL


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

same problem as most on here got some 50mg anavar and got me some gyno after 4 weeks on it ,whatever is in it it aint 100% var


----------



## BigAd (Jan 29, 2012)

so its safe to say the var ive bought will be **** and guna give me tittys lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

outlaw said:


> same problem as most on here got some 50mg anavar and got me some gyno after 4 weeks on it ,whatever is in it it aint 100% var


quite a few had this... likely low dose dbol or 1methyltest



BigAd said:


> so its safe to say the var ive bought will be **** and guna give me tittys lol


take some nolva just in case and no tittys..


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

underground lab ,underground for a reason i should have more brains to think this crap could be knocked up by some illegal immigrant in his [email protected] shed hope he washed his hands after he goes for a sh1t before he handles the gear lol ,but to be fair its probaly made in very sterile conditions by men in white coats with expensive equipment in glamourous premises.... :sneaky2:


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

agree with ausbuilt always keep some tamoxifin at hand you never know with these ugls whats in the gear unless you want to get it tested and that can cost ya more unless your in the know


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

BigAd said:


> so its safe to say the var ive bought will be **** and guna give me tittys lol


What brand? You might be ok, it's probably Winstrol which doesn't give you potities.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> deca and winny are a lovely combo.. no joint issues.. seriously...


am already 3 weeks into the cycle might just cut it down to 30 days, but Ive got some glucosamine chronditon and msm along with cod liver oil and flaxseed oil which has omega 3,6,9 for joints

will take this for a few days see how I go or am just gonna stop the cycle at 30 days


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Rq355 said:


> am already 3 weeks into the cycle might just cut it down to 30 days, but Ive got some glucosamine chronditon and msm along with cod liver oil and flaxseed oil which has omega 3,6,9 for joints
> 
> will take this for a few days see how I go or am just gonna stop the cycle at 30 days


umm sure.. add nice EFAs... but add deca to your cycle and enjoy...


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> umm sure.. add nice EFAs... but add deca to your cycle and enjoy...


I eat a lot of fish for efas and the flaxseed oils got decent amount of efas I believe?

I know injectables are the way forward but I cant get my head around injecting and wouldnt do it anytime soon

The main goal from this cycle was to cut and maintain as much mass as possible which Ive done quite well along with put on a little size my stomach fat was around 18mm 2-3 months ago now its down to 12mm most of that happened since starting this cycle and I didnt do any cardio

Ive added cardio now though


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

A couple of things off the top of my head.

Yes winstrol is notorious for stiff joints, and is a DHT derivative gear, and does not aromatize.

Anavar is a DHT derivative gear, and does not aromitize either.

During steroid cycles endogenous testosterone stops or goes to the levels of woman (about 10% of our levels and probably has to do with adrenal glands, like women).

Once endogenous testosterone levels drop, so does estrogen as there is hardly any conversion from T to E.

This could be the mechanism or a part of the mechanism why it causes stiff joints.

The fish oil vs cod oil is pretty simple.

You probably should not mega dose cod as you would get too much vitamin A and that can lead to toxicity issues, being a fat soluble vitamin (A) it can store in the body.

Too much vitamin A can cause bone and joint pains, among other things.

DHT acts as a CNS stimulant, that might be one issue where one might find some anxiety.

Nothing surprises me anymore, gyno from anavar, stiff joints, shutdown, hell anything can happen, but it might not be common.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

hackskii said:


> A couple of things off the top of my head.
> 
> Yes winstrol is notorious for stiff joints, and is a DHT derivative gear, and does not aromatize.
> 
> ...


yep both anavar and winstrol dont aromatize but several report gyno which I have not got or dont think so anyway

my dads warned my having cod liver oil due to having too much vitamins which can cause problems as he says

I dont have any anxiety, gyno, shutdown- balls seem to be fine and still wake up on the odd mornings with a big point lol

Ill be going for bloods again during cycle next week which is for accutane but have requested to have test levels checked as well


----------

